
Don't panic, friends, but the Chinese nicked one of America's underwater drones - Cozumel
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2016/12/16/chinese_navy_steals_unmanned_seaglider_submersible_in_south_china_sea/
======
CarolineW
Existing discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13194523](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13194523)

